# Post Office Relabels my Package?



## blowfin (Dec 15, 2004)

So I receieved a shipment of cigars today and the post offfice wrote in big red letters "CIGARS" and then left a sticker "Identity Recorded." The sender mislabeled the package but why would the post office relabel and record the identity? The package does not appear to be opened. :tg 

What Gives?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That's odd, never heard of that happening before. Interesting to find out if anyone knows anything about it.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

ummmmm.....I don't know what to tell you. Never seen that before. But the "Identity Recorded" would worry me a bit. I'd call and ask what exactly that means.


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

Maybe it has something to do with the delivery of tobacco products to people under the age of 18? My UPS guy told me they're not allowed to deliver tobacco products to underage individuals.


----------



## The Privateer (Nov 15, 2004)

I got a package with the same identity recorded sticker (I live in Singapore btw). The package originated in Australia. 

AFAIK, if there was any suspicion of cigars in a package that came into Singapore, it would be opened and taxed mercilessly, no way around it.

Where did you order from? Is this sticker perhaps an Aussie post thing and not something done locally?


----------



## blowfin (Dec 15, 2004)

The Privateer said:


> I got a package with the same identity recorded sticker (I live in Singapore btw). The package originated in Australia.
> 
> AFAIK, if there was any suspicion of cigars in a package that came into Singapore, it would be opened and taxed mercilessly, no way around it.
> 
> Where did you order from? Is this sticker perhaps an Aussie post thing and not something done locally?


Yes, it is an Aussie package. But I still do not understand?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The last package I recieved from Australia was held by customs and then opened the box resealed and sent to me. it took almost 2 months total.


----------



## The Privateer (Nov 15, 2004)

blowfin said:


> Yes, it is an Aussie package. But I still do not understand?


What I suspect is that they have an account with Aussie post (no stamps were on the package). ID recorded referring to the merchant's ID being noted by Australia Post for postage cost purposes.

Thus, the sticker has nothing to do with our local customs officers.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Someone should give the post office a call and find out for sure. It would be nice to know. Especially since if they are writing CIGARS on packages that are illegal cigars it probably raises the risk of confiscation just a bit.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

blowfin said:


> Yes, it is an Aussie package. But I still do not understand?


I've had packages from Australia with the same sticker, identity recorded. I had the cigars in hand, so never gave it another thought


----------



## blowfin (Dec 15, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Someone should give the post office a call and find out for sure. It would be nice to know. Especially since if they are writing CIGARS on packages that are illegal cigars it probably raises the risk of confiscation just a bit.


I have asked the vendor and will post the reply. :w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I'd definately want to know what's going on. Hmm! Maybe they're scrutinizing australian packages more closely for some reason.

I'd probably want to let the vendor know as well.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I'd call and ask what exactly that means.


Yeah, once you've had "your identity recorded", you might as well call and find out, you know, for the sake of your pals here at CS. Intrigue abounds.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I got scarred from australia after customs detained the whole shipment from there.


----------



## blowfin (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Post Office Relabels my Package? UPDATE*

According to my vendor, it is the Australians who labelled the package cigars and the id recoded belongs to the vendor. Apparently, this is their way of assuring our customs people that the package is checked and is "o.k."


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Whew... this thread was stressing at first! :al 

Even when I realized this was not a USA thread.... I was still a little anxious to know.

You lucky other countries do not face some of the "import" issues we face here in the states :tg


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have never had that happen or never heard of that happening either.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I have received a couple of packages with this sticker on it... also from Aus. My panic subsided when i realized it was the Australian post that had put the sticker on, nad not the US. I would pay it no further mind.

Odd that it was labeled 'cigars' though, that I've never seen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Whew... this thread was stressing at first! :al
> 
> Even when I realized this was not a USA thread.... I was still a little anxious to know.


I was wondering if we need for Downunder LLG to send each member a bomb, then we could run a poll and see how many members had the sticker on the box. We could smoke the sticks for stress relief therapy.

That would give us a good poll, medical treatment, and Downunder would get rid of all those cigars taking up room in that otherwise beautiful wooden storage box.

Oh yeah, he would probably need to include some of his ash trays for litter control.

:r Hope you will still talk to me, DownUnder!!!!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> I was wondering if we need for Downunder LLG to send each member a bomb, then we could run a poll and see how many members had the sticker on the box. We could smoke the sticks for stress relief therapy.
> 
> That would give us a good poll, medical treatment, and Downunder would get rid of all those cigars taking up room in that otherwise beautiful wooden storage box.
> 
> ...


Yes I can tell you all now, It is an Australia Post thing. It was introduced by Australia Post to verify that the person who sent the package has had some form of ID recorded. It is not necessarily the vendors ID, unless the vendor is sending it himself, by that I mean the person who physically goes to the post office to ship the package.
I just shipped one of my ashtrays to Pinoyman, same thing, record drivers license details and put label on box. Australia Post DOES NOT look in the parcel when you post it, so they still don't know what is truly being sent so you can breathe easy on that front. You can take a completely sealed parcel to AP, fill out the declaration, have your ID recorded and everyone is happy. It's just another one of those "security" measures that has been put in place of late. I think basically the theory is, is that the receiving nations customs feel a little bit more comfortable when they see something like this and if something goes wrong and the package I did send you really was a BOMB, well then they know where to come find me, lock me up etc, etc.
So you can all rest easy, actually it probably works in your favour a bit 

Now SvilleKid, what's this about all those cigars in that beautiful wooden storage box..... do you know something I don't about my cigar collection :r 
I can tell you know that I don't need to send you all a BOMB so you can run a poll to see if you all get a sticker or not...... cause you all WILL get one 

Don't worry mate... I will still talk to you.... and maybe one day you will be unfortunate enough to recieve one of DownUnder's Fugly Ashtrays (DUFAs).... then you'll be sorry... hehehehe....


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Now SvilleKid, what's this about all those cigars in that beautiful wooden storage box...


Starting to think you were ignoring me, DownUnder. I thought it was a GOOD basis for a poll. I can't help it if it the answer is as simple as you have explained.

Besides, how do I know you are not part of the WWPWWWCCC? (world wide postal workers who wanna confiscate cigars conspiracy)

Incidentially, nice thread poll about snubbing verses burn out of stub. I never considered the harm I was doing to the psyche of the cigars when I snubbed them out. Will have to amend my habits. Probably should have posted this last part under that thread to avoid cross-contamination; sorry.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Starting to think you were ignoring me, DownUnder. I thought it was a GOOD basis for a poll. I can't help it if it the answer is as simple as you have explained.
> 
> Besides, how do I know you are not part of the WWPWWWCCC? (world wide postal workers who wanna confiscate cigars conspiracy)


Nah mate, I wasn't ignoring you, had a busy weekend, working on ashtrays, mother in laws 70th so had a bit of organising and celebrating do to their, consequently I didn't get a chance to get on line.

BTW, how did you find out about the WWPWWWCCC, that's a secret organisation, I'm gonna have to come find you now and ............
Oh, I've said too much. where did I put that cyanide tablet? :r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Want one even weirder??? Today I got some cigars at work and on the front of one of the packages was a white sticker and hand-written on it was "cigars, then a frownie face and under that, "Naughty Naughty"!! NOW all I have to do is figure out if someone at work is pulling my chain. The box did not ppear to have been opened. As yet, I do not have a company rep for geting these sent to me, so it is bothering me a bit. Also, it is just a plain white sticker, nothing official looking. In fact, I have seen a similar sticker around here for the front of VHS tapes. We'll see.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Want one even weirder??? Today I got some cigars at work and on the front of one of the packages was a white sticker and hand-written on it was "cigars, then a frownie face and under that, "Naughty Naughty"!! NOW all I have to do is figure out if someone at work is pulling my chain. The box did not ppear to have been opened. As yet, I do not have a company rep for geting these sent to me, so it is bothering me a bit. Also, it is just a plain white sticker, nothing official looking. In fact, I have seen a similar sticker around here for the front of VHS tapes. We'll see.


 Even more off topic, but I was sending some documents via bike courier to some attorneys at the Justice Department several weeks back. I get a call from the attorney saying "nice snake". I ask him what he means, and he said "did you draw a snake on the first page of the document?". I tell him of course I didn't, and then I realize that it must have been the courier who wanted to practice his artwork.

Luckily the attorney didn't mind - he actually found it funny and scanned and e-mailed me the picture. Sure enough, it was a snake inching his way along a path at the bottom of the document's first page.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Want one even weirder??? Today I got some cigars at work and on the front of one of the packages was a white sticker and hand-written on it was "cigars, then a frownie face and under that, "Naughty Naughty"!! NOW all I have to do is figure out if someone at work is pulling my chain. The box did not ppear to have been opened. As yet, I do not have a company rep for geting these sent to me, so it is bothering me a bit. Also, it is just a plain white sticker, nothing official looking. In fact, I have seen a similar sticker around here for the front of VHS tapes. We'll see.


Thats kinda creepy. How did someone know what was in it if it weren't opened?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Very likely a low-power form of x-ray scanning called Flouroscopy. Similar to what is in use at airline checkpoints. That is why I always snubbed tubos from my orders, I mean, how simple is it to check when you have 25 tube-shaped metal objects in your package. But I am sure that the increased scrutiny afforded all packages moving into the US and many other countries means that anyone can see into anything, and if they can't they will just open it. If the declaration is not "cigars", I guess you could get a note like that slapped on a package. Big brother sees all. Get your collections rounded off before he knocks on YOUR door.


----------

